# Your Favourite City



## hobsh (Jan 21, 2014)

What is your favoured city. Mine is Miami beach city, especially in December


----------



## MentalWreck (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a few. lol Paris during summer. Trier , Germany during the spring.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

San Francisco. I spent many summers in the area as a kid.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dunedin


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

hobsh said:


> What is your favoured city. Mine is Miami beach city, especially in December


*YES.* Miami is the business. I miss living in the 305.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Gondor


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Yer Blues said:


> Gondor


:lol


----------



## Lizzy84 (Dec 29, 2013)

London. Will always be my home, even though I had to move away. One day I will return! ONE DAY!!! : D


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't really have a favourite city. I've enjoyed everywhere I've lived and most places I've visited. Every place has its own good points


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

London, Moved away to America but London will always be in my heart
Best holiday/vacation city is Venice,Italy. So lucky to visit it and fell in love with the city. Hope to take my wife on vacation there eventually.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Lizzy84 said:


> London. Will always be my home, even though I had to move away. One day I will return! ONE DAY!!! : D


Totally agree, Im a Londoner forever but moved away to the states now. London is always in my heart. Its where I was born and grew up


----------



## summersuxx (Dec 8, 2013)

Ocean City, Maryland

that's weird because I've been to Puerto Vallarta and Paris but I got to visit Ocean City for the first time two years ago and had a blast. might have been because I could drink


----------



## LetsBeReal (Jan 20, 2014)

I've been too many in the states and I take pride in being able to say San Francisco has IMO beat out other major cities I've visited and lived in. It's such a racial and culturally diverse place where all personality types reside in harmony.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

San Antonio, Texas.


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

When I was in my teens, I had a pen pal, or cyber pen pal that I became friends with that lived in Buffalo NY, not too far from Niagara Falls on the Canadian border. 

Buffalo is a nice mix between urban and rural, but leaning more toward the urban side. It's like living with the comforts of a major city, without the over population. It had some amazing neighborhoods. Of course I was a kid, so I didn't pay attention or notice what kind of market the housing is, probably expensive, but I wouldn't mind living some place like that. 

I would take a 7 hour bus ride to get there, but to a teen, that is an adventure haha! I haven't been back since I was about 16 or 17 years old. I'm 29 now. It might be one of those deals where maybe it's different, but Buffalo is a lovely city.

( I want to cheat and add a second city haha! )

A few years ago, I visited Tampa, Florida a few times. That is a wonderful place to visit. You always hear of the nice things about Tampa, or Florida in general. You assume that it's just that state pride and think that people are being pretentious about it, but Tampa (Florida in general) is a really lovely place. I don't feel that I could actually live there, but it is a tremendous place to visit to take a load off for a few weeks. When I went, I was stranded there (this was around 2009) when Spirit Air went on strike haha!! By that time I was dying to come home because I had business to conduct back in my home state. But if it weren't for that, I would have enjoyed another worry free week there. 

Florida always has great stuff going on. Concerts, Sporting events (which are fairly inexpensive there), amazing shopping, and many great theme parks. It also has many unique and cultural eateries. 

I think the coolest place to eat that I visited when I went to Tampa was a Pizzeria/Hoagie shop modeled after the superhero world. They had many big screens playing superhero movies and memorabilia hanging on the wall. They also displayed many rare and nice comics on the walls in glass cases. The menu was cool because the items were named after heroes. For example, the "Salad X" modeled after Wolverine, or the Atomic Gamma Hoagie, modeled after The Incredible Hulk haha. I've geeked out enough for one day.


----------



## zareba (Nov 1, 2013)

Toad Suck, Arkansas.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

u wot m8


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Venice. Great amazing place that is underwater and my hometown of London


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

I absolutely love Montpellier.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

London, Paris or Hong Kong.
I also love Lyon because I had an amazing year there.


----------



## PoppinSmoke (Jul 24, 2013)

Vegas


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

1. Sydney, AUS



Shizuma said:


> I absolutely love Montpellier.


I wasn't expecting much when I went to Montpellier compared to the other big cities I visited. But, it was great and I had a lot of good experiences there.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Rapid City, South Dakota


----------



## cesarfrom1992 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Ixtapa*

I will surely be coming back for a 3rd time, I guarantee it.


----------



## Anonymous45 (Feb 3, 2014)

Panama City Beach FL, Gulf Shores AL, LA, and Santa Monica  I love warm weather and the beach ❤


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Seattle, WA the first and only city that felt good to be in somehow it felt like "home".


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^same


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Burlington was a nice quiet city I visited while delivering packages for extra money.


----------



## ivo343 (Aug 4, 2013)

Chicago


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Mountain View, CA.


----------



## Herisson (Feb 6, 2014)

Favourite holiday destinations have been London and Vienna which Are so beautiful


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

L.A.


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Munich , nice olympics they hold in september


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

lol , is that a basketball team?


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

probably new york. i haven't really been anywhere in the usa outside of the east coast though and i've never been to europe


----------



## Camel (Apr 7, 2015)

I love London. Such a great city, you can find everything you want there, be it nightlife, clubs, restaurants, museums, libraries, parks etc. etc. Even if weather could be better. i.e. I'd appreciate more sunny days without 2 months of rain. Damn, now I'm nostalgic.


----------



## JoeLadner (Apr 18, 2015)

I love Bangalore


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hong Kong is great. Bustling all the time. And Vegas.


----------



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

New York Citaayyyyyyyyyy


----------

